# Fantasy and Fugue in F minor



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I composed this fantasy and fugue a while ago, when my music was very romantic styled. I was lucky enough to perform this last year. I have put this on youtube with the score if you would like to listen to it.


----------

